# Our degus coming out of the cage for the first time



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Our Degus enjoying some oats! - YouTube

How sweet :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

awwww how cute 

we keep our hamster food in a roses tin


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww!  I really love degus.


----------

